# This is how to make a difference



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Uber's already applying their next move. Since inception of dollar surge uber bas been charging passengers multiplier and only paying drivers a fraction of the surge amount. Other times uber charges passengers multiplier and doesn’t even show surge on the screen nor pay drivers any surge at all. 

Whenever I'm in an area I check passenger app before I turn on driver's app. If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings. When I have a passenger I tell them to download lyft and always compare rates in the future. Many passengers have downloaded Lyft's app in front of me.

In my area I've been a regular in most popular restaurants and bars for years. Know most bartenders and managers and explained to them what uber is doing. 

I'm retired from banking after almost 40 years. I know countless judges, attorneys, and bankers in my area. My last position was Asset Manager for an institution with 122,000 employees worldwide. 36 countries.

Anyhow, bartenders and managers now make it a habit of telling people to always check Lyft's app before ordering uber and to prevent being gouged. Key word to use is GOUGING.

Banker and attorney friends spreading the word around the office as well. Former colleagues at work have been sending emails internally throughout all offices. 
Just imagine the effect if every person that receives the email forwards the information to friends and family. And yes it's being forwarded.

My sister is with one of the largest pharmaceutical companies. Guess what she's doing. Her husband is captain in Broward County police. Guess what he's doing. My brother is medical director of largest medical group in Florida which is partially owned by Humana. Guess what he's doing. My son is now with Goldman Sachs in NY. Everyone in his office downloaded lyft and spreading the word.
My cousin is supervisor in Miami Dade County school board. Guess what she's doing. I can go on and on. 

I created the email 3 months ago and I'm sure that it has been forwarded exponentially and now like a virus spreading throughout the world.

I live in a building with 420 units. I posted a flyer in our bulletin board as well. Last week I saw a copy of the flyer in another building down the street. Someone posted it. I also know several other building managers, because our bank did many loans for their units. This week I'm visiting a few of them. Guess where the flyers will be posted.

Last Friday at happy hour I started this conversation among friends. I guarantee you that by the end of the night everyone at the bar was downloading lyft app and comparing rates if they needed a ride. 

I don't do this to help lyft lyft. I do it to bring awareness. 

Now please think what you can do to make a change. Stop complaining and get busy spreading the word.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber's already applying their next move. Since inception of dollar surge uber bas been charging passengers multiplier and only paying drivers a fraction of the surge amount. Other times uber charges passengers multiplier and doesn't even show surge on the screen nor pay drivers any surge at all.
> 
> Whenever I'm in an area I check passenger app before I turn on driver's app. If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings. When I have a passenger I tell them to download lyft and always compare rates in the future. Many passengers have downloaded Lyft's app in front of me.
> 
> ...


Spread the word for Lyft no way.In my area uber pays better than lyft i would never tell my riders who take uber to change over to lyft.And omg who the hell are you god.



Alantc said:


> Spread the word for Lyft no way.In my area uber pays better than lyft i would never tell my riders who take uber to change over to lyft.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

*Drivers should conduct a good ol' fashion cir 1960s "Sit In" simultaneously at Uber's and Lyft's Corp offices In SF.*​
Drinking Dara Khosrowshahi's Johnny Walker Blue Label, smoking his Cubans and urinating on his exotic plants

*Bringing Global attention of the plight of low skill low wage working poor.*​
Chanting "?We demand a living wage ?Hey ! Hey ! Ho Ho ??

?We demand a living wage ?Hey ! Hey ! Ho Ho ??​
?We demand a living wage?Hey ! Hey ! Ho Ho ??








?We demand a living wage?Hey ! Hey ! Ho Ho ??

?We demand a living wage?Hey ! Hey ! Ho Ho ??


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Alantc said:


> Spread the word for Lyft no way.In my area uber pays better than lyft i would never tell my riders who take uber to change over to lyft.


Evidently you didn't read what I wrote. If you had then you should've understood that I'm a retired banker of 40+ years. I stated driving mostly private to keep busy with a group of retired professionals. But "WE" became obsessed with what we found.

As I stated the purpose is not to help lyft. Although temporarily Lyft's the benefactor of unintended consequences. Nevertheless, just as uber's original motto "the end justifies the means."

Believe it or not Uber is an easier target. Already has a history of scandals and controversies. A well planned and executed campaign can cause havoc, specially once a public company. Uber's the head of the snake. Once there's enough damage and the new platform is ready, then Lyft is the target.

When the new platform is in place that gives drivers ? % of fares neither uber nor lyft will be able to adjust. Going public to appease their original investors was an existential mistake.

Remember intelligent minds understand that Uber has many trolls trying to divide and conquer.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Evidently you didn't read what I wrote. If you had then you should've understood that I'm a retired banker of 40+ years. I stated driving mostly private to keep busy with a group of retired professionals. But "WE" became obsessed with what we found.
> 
> As I stated the purpose is not to help lyft. Although temporarily Lyft's the benefactor of unintended consequences. Nevertheless, just as uber's original motto "the end justifies the means."
> 
> ...


Evidently I did. drivers canceled for the highest bid you're taking money out of our pocket.


No Prisoners said:


> Evidently you didn't read what I wrote. If you had then you should've understood that I'm a retired banker of 40+ years. I stated driving mostly private to keep busy with a group of retired professionals. But "WE" became obsessed with what we found.
> 
> As I stated the purpose is not to help lyft. Although temporarily Lyft's the benefactor of unintended consequences. Nevertheless, just as uber's original motto "the end justifies the means."
> 
> ...


Trying to divide and conquer what


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> *When the new platform is in place that gives drivers ? % of fares neither uber nor lyft will be able to adjust.*


This makes it sound like you are TRYPing.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

911 Guy said:


> This makes it sound like you are TRYPing.


Ive been doing this 4 years i know more about this than you do,ant.


----------



## 911 Guy (Feb 8, 2018)

Alantc said:


> Ive been doing this 4 years i know more about this than you do,ant.


Not sure why you were triggered by my quoting someone else's post. Congrats. I've been doing this for 3 years. You know more about your area, but not the larger game. I promise. BTW, I'm part time, mostly Eats nowadays. Gotta find something to do when you retire at 45.

Sincerely,
Ant


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Evidently you didn't read what I wrote. If you had then you should've understood that I'm a retired banker of 40+ years. I stated driving mostly private to keep busy with a group of retired professionals. But "WE" became obsessed with what we found.
> 
> As I stated the purpose is not to help lyft. Although temporarily Lyft's the benefactor of unintended consequences. Nevertheless, just as uber's original motto "the end justifies the means."
> 
> ...


3 page inter office memos is a thing of the Long Ago ancient past.
One paragraph, get to the point.



No Prisoners said:


> Uber's already applying their next move. Since inception of dollar surge uber bas been charging passengers multiplier and only paying drivers a fraction of the surge amount. Other times uber charges passengers multiplier and doesn't even show surge on the screen nor pay drivers any surge at all.
> 
> Whenever I'm in an area I check passenger app before I turn on driver's app. If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings. When I have a passenger I tell them to download lyft and always compare rates in the future. Many passengers have downloaded Lyft's app in front of me.
> 
> ...


T L : D R

aka: To Long : Didn't Read
?Hey HEY‼? Ho HO ‼ :winking:


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

beebob said:


> 3 page inter office memos is a thing of the Long Ago ancient past.
> One paragraph, get to the point.
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry don't understand what you mean by 3 page inter office memo. 
My former colleagues at the bank sent an email template to all 120,000 employees throughout all regions and branches telling them to download Lyft's app and always compare fares. To alert other employees when uber is surging GOUGING. The bank reimburses many employees when using uber for business purposes. Thus there's a legitimate reason to compare pricing. 
Same email template is populated throughout the institutions where mine and my partners' contacts work. Basically, potentially millions of existing users are getting the email as it is forwarded by request. 
Circulation of the email is to alert as many users as possible. 
Remember, uber is gouging riders and not sharing the wealth with drivers.


----------



## Tom Oldman (Feb 2, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber's already applying their next move. Since inception of dollar surge uber bas been charging passengers multiplier and only paying drivers a fraction of the surge amount. Other times uber charges passengers multiplier and doesn't even show surge on the screen nor pay drivers any surge at all.
> 
> Whenever I'm in an area I check passenger app before I turn on driver's app. If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings. When I have a passenger I tell them to download lyft and always compare rates in the future. Many passengers have downloaded Lyft's app in front of me.
> 
> ...


Seriously?? Promoting lyft?? lyft? ? Really? They are the same kind of criminals as fuber, it's just like comparing evil to more or less evil. No offence, but someone after 40 years banking driving Fuber below minimum wage job??? Or is it the banker invested in the losing money lyft stocks, trying to get people download lyft?? Or the banker works for lyft. Don't get me wrong, i despise uber as much as the lyft. They are both shameless liars and cheaters.
But somehow, you, the former banker going around promoting Lyft is very suspicious. Something doesn't make sense!
It smells fishy??


----------



## Another Uber Driver (May 27, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber has many trolls trying to divide and conquer.


Indeed.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Tom Oldman said:


> Seriously?? Promoting lyft?? lyft? ? Really? They are the same kind of criminals as fuber, it's just like comparing evil to more or less evil. No offence, but someone after 40 years banking driving Fuber below minimum wage job??? Or is it the banker invested in the losing money lyft stocks, trying to get people download lyft?? Or the banker works for lyft. Don't get me wrong, i despise uber as much as the lyft. They are both shameless liars and cheaters.
> But somehow, you, the former banker going around promoting Lyft is very suspicious. Something doesn't make sense!
> It smells fishy??


First, I stated we're a group of retired professionals who started driving to keep busy. But mostly do private clients in Boca Raton area. We only accept lux from uber and lyft but mostly to meet potential new private clients. 
We became obsessed with the industry. Particularly the absence of a viable business model. 
There's a formula to provide a platform that allows drivers to receive 100% of fares. But, not based on any model where drivers have to pay any upfront fees, either monthly nor daily. The one being promoted by Tryp is an MLM scheme that could never work in rideshare industry. Most drivers are part timers driving less than 20 hours weekly. 
Nevertheless, it's ludicrous to expect any driver to pay upfront without knowing if there's supply of rides. 
Anyhow, thank you for the consideration. But we're only targeting Uber initially, because of its history with scandals and conflicts. Uber is the head of the snake. By weakening Uber first, then lyft becomes more vulnerable. 
Lyft is the alternative for riders while uber's business model is targeted. Uber's business model is not only predatory as it is abusive of passengers by gouging whe service is most needed. 
Nevertheless, it's model could never be profitable.
At the end both drivers and riders benefit.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

Why bother with this guy. He has no idea about ride share, he's just looking for attention.just another politician to argue with and get no where


----------



## steveK2016 (Jul 31, 2016)

I would really be questioning my life if Uber is what I do to keep busy when im retired. I can name 100 things id rather do than Uber when i retire, just off the top of my head. 

That being said, you think Lyft is better? Haha


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Alantc said:


> Why bother with this guy. He has no idea about ride share, he's just looking for attention.just another politician to argue with and get no where


Well maybe you know best about rideshare. After all we've only been playing for few months. But this might enlighten you. These venmo payments are just today from 7:30pm. As I said we do mostly private clients and use Uber and lyft to find them.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber's already applying their next move. Since inception of dollar surge uber bas been charging passengers multiplier and only paying drivers a fraction of the surge amount. Other times uber charges passengers multiplier and doesn't even show surge on the screen nor pay drivers any surge at all.
> 
> Whenever I'm in an area I check passenger app before I turn on driver's app. If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings. When I have a passenger I tell them to download lyft and always compare rates in the future. Many passengers have downloaded Lyft's app in front of me.
> 
> ...


yea even though the pay is the same you might be able to spread some of Uber's peanut butter onto lyft's sandwich...


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber's already applying their next move. Since inception of dollar surge uber bas been charging passengers multiplier and only paying drivers a fraction of the surge amount. Other times uber charges passengers multiplier and doesn't even show surge on the screen nor pay drivers any surge at all.
> 
> Whenever I'm in an area I check passenger app before I turn on driver's app. If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings. When I have a passenger I tell them to download lyft and always compare rates in the future. Many passengers have downloaded Lyft's app in front of me.
> 
> ...


Lyft and Uber are equally as bad. Most heavy Lyft/Uber users already do this. Remember, every market is different. In my market which is pretty affluent, riders request U/L at the same time. (Lyft is a little more expensive in my market). The decision is which is "quicker" not "cheaper". This may be an amazing discovery to you but I assure you most savvy pax are already doing this and have also figured out the ways to "beat" Uber's surge. Apparently you don't understand how easy it is for a rider to beat Uber's surge and pay base rates. When I'm a rider instead of a driver I do this all the time! LOL


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> yea even though the pay is the same you might be able to spread some of Uber's peanut butter onto lyft's sandwich...


We're first targeting the head of the snake. Once uber is weakened then lyft is easy. But in meantime we need lyft to fill the gap. Until another platform comes in and drivers take 100% of fare. Mind you the platform doesn't charge drivers any type of upfront fees like the Tryp MLM scam.



Seamus said:


> Lyft and Uber are equally as bad. Most heavy Lyft/Uber users already do this. Remember, every market is different. In my market which is pretty affluent, riders request U/L at the same time. (Lyft is a little more expensive in my market). The decision is which is "quicker" not "cheaper". This may be an amazing discovery to you but I assure you most savvy pax are already doing this and have also figured out the ways to "beat" Uber's surge. Apparently you don't understand how easy it is for a rider to beat Uber's surge and pay base rates. When I'm a rider instead of a driver I do this all the time! LOL


Nevertheless drivers deserve 100% without having to pay any fees upfront. Riders should never be gouged. Uber is the culprit the head of the snake. Lyf just copies uber. One at a time. Uber's business model falls then lyft follows.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

911 Guy said:


> This makes it sound like you are TRYPing.


Hahahaha!! Busted.



No Prisoners said:


> We're first targeting the head of the snake. Once uber is weakened then lyft is easy. But in meantime we need lyft to fill the gap. Until another platform comes in and drivers take 100% of fare. Mind you the platform doesn't charge drivers any type of upfront fees like the Tryp MLM scam.
> 
> 
> Nevertheless drivers deserve 100% without having to pay any fees upfront. Riders should never be gouged. Uber is the culprit the head of the snake. Lyf just copies uber. One at a time. Uber's business model falls then lyft follows.


Hilarious. Tell us more.



Alantc said:


> Spread the word for Lyft no way.In my area uber pays better than lyft i would never tell my riders who take uber to change over to lyft.And omg who the hell are you god.


He and his merry band of disgruntled Lyft drivers are taking down Uber don't you know??!!


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> We're first targeting the head of the snake. Once uber is weakened then lyft is easy. But in meantime we need lyft to fill the gap. Until another platform comes in and drivers take 100% of fare. Mind you the platform doesn't charge drivers any type of upfront fees like the Tryp MLM scam.
> 
> 
> Nevertheless drivers deserve 100% without having to pay any fees upfront. Riders should never be gouged. Uber is the culprit the head of the snake. Lyf just copies uber. One at a time. Uber's business model falls then lyft follows.


In the past when I was getting the benefit of the surge I would never in a million years have explained to a pax how to beat the surge. Now, if I'm not going to get a share in the surge!?, give me $20 and I'll explain how to never pay surge pricing again! LOL


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Seamus said:


> In the past when I was getting the benefit of the surge I would never in a million years have explained to a pax how to beat the surge. Now, if I'm not going to get a share in the surge!?, give me $20 and I'll explain how to never pay surge pricing again! LOL


You wised up. Just don't let uber paid trolls here influence you. Stay focused on the ultimate goal. Drivers are independent contractors who have sacrificed to take uber to where it is today. But Uber implemented a predatory model and if successful will displace all drivers with autonomous vehicles. Lyft just follows.
I support anything drivers do to effect changes. But Uber makes sure drivers can't unite. Nevertheless, drivers have power. Spread the word to anyone you meet. Specially passengers.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Sorry don't understand what you mean by 3 page inter office memo.
> My former colleagues at the bank sent an email template to all 120,000 employees throughout all regions and branches telling them to download Lyft's app and always compare fares. To alert other employees when uber is surging GOUGING. The bank reimburses many employees when using uber for business purposes. Thus there's a legitimate reason to compare pricing.
> Same email template is populated throughout the institutions where mine and my partners' contacts work. Basically, potentially millions of existing users are getting the email as it is forwarded by request.
> Circulation of the email is to alert as many users as possible.
> Remember, uber is gouging riders and not sharing the wealth with drivers.


T L : D R



No Prisoners said:


> You wised up. Just don't let uber paid trolls here influence you. Stay focused on the ultimate goal. Drivers are independent contractors who have sacrificed to take uber to where it is today. But Uber implemented a predatory model and if successful will displace all drivers with autonomous vehicles. Lyft just follows.
> I support anything drivers do to effect changes. But Uber makes sure drivers can't unite. Nevertheless, drivers have power. Spread the word to anyone you meet. Specially passengers.


It's an entry level ground transportation gig
Low skill low wage
Are u advocating low skill high wage?


----------



## Yulli Yung (Jul 4, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber's already applying their next move. Since inception of dollar surge uber bas been charging passengers multiplier and only paying drivers a fraction of the surge amount. Other times uber charges passengers multiplier and doesn't even show surge on the screen nor pay drivers any surge at all.
> 
> Whenever I'm in an area I check passenger app before I turn on driver's app. If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings. When I have a passenger I tell them to download lyft and always compare rates in the future. Many passengers have downloaded Lyft's app in front of me.
> 
> ...


Wow, you are a person with many accomplishments which makes us wonder why you have taken such an interest in Uber. Quite frankly, one might just question your motives!


----------



## NicknTulsa (Jul 16, 2014)

We can tell you're retired from your long winded story... but getting to the point, drivers will stay on the Uber app if it pays better. When a surge is showing you'd be crazy to switch over to Lyft. I turn Lyft off at that point and accept only Uber pings. Especially now with their new surge method.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Yulli Yung said:


> Wow, you are a person with many accomplishments which makes us wonder why you have taken such an interest in Uber. Quite frankly, one might just question your motives!


Ms Yung, it all started with a group of retired colleagues bored of traveling with wives, listening to them bickering and just wasting money. We figured driving lux would get us out doing something constructive and meet interesting people. Most of us were from investment banking and commercial banking industry. Others just sold the business. Then we started to bet who could make the most money.

It started as a game it became an obsession.

However, having analyzed thousands of companies combined throughout our careers we inevitably started analyzing Uber's business model, but from the inside, as actual drivers. That's much different than analyzing documents in an office.

We figured that Uber's and Lyft's model is futile and predatory. That it was inherently flawed as it depends on a system of increasing the percentage of fees it takes from fares. This consequently causes drivers to eventually quit as churning ratio increases. Yet the ultimate goal of both companies is to eventually displace you and all drivers who have sacrificed to take them to their goal. That's a travesty.

To recruit and maintain new drivers they have to take from existing drivers. Theoretically this is a form of cloaked ponzi, which works as long as there are new potential drivers to recruit. Generally in most industries churning of workforce becomes unsustainable.

We finally discovered that the model can change to provide drivers with 100% of fares without paying any type of upfront fees. Not a type of MLM like that of Tryp. Think, why would a driver pay upfront without guarantee of uaers. That a purely technology platform can be maintained without purging the independent contractor status.

However, to successfully implement and populate a new platform we must first make users aware of the dual predatory model created by Uber and copied by lyft. While taking on the biggest target uber, lyft is temporarily the benefactor of unintended consequences as it is needed to maintain services, while uber is weakening. Then lyft will follow. Uber is an easier target, because of its history of scandals and conflicts.

Now you know how we started and our purpose. If you can rationalize without prejudice maybe you can see the potential benefits. Otherwise just critique ans watch.



beebob said:


> T L : D R
> 
> 
> It's an entry level ground transportation gig
> ...


Advocating 100% of fares to drivers. No upfront fees of any kind. A technology platform should not be based on percentage of fares or as uber ans lyft call it, fees.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Evidently you didn't read what I wrote. If you had then you should've understood that I'm a retired banker of 40+ years. I stated driving mostly private to keep busy with a group of retired professionals. But "WE" became obsessed with what we found.
> 
> As I stated the purpose is not to help lyft. Although temporarily Lyft's the benefactor of unintended consequences. Nevertheless, just as uber's original motto "the end justifies the means."
> 
> ...


---------------------

I like your thinking but you lost me with " New Platform". Are you talking about a new company or Uber doing business differently. I cannot see that ever happening unless everyone is fired and the company is rebuilt.


----------



## dryverjohn (Jun 3, 2018)

I will get a PVH license and just get my own fares before I ever advocate for the Pink Devil. Lyft keeps a higher %, surges less and expects long pickups consistently. I understand and share the sentiment, but not going to agree with the Stalin is better than Hitler rationale. They are both the epitome of evil, disgusting, bloodsucking vultures. Get the word out, do private rides, hell cash rides, I don't care. But please don't do anything but advise shorts and puts on both Lyft and Uber. If you are not an apple fanboy, ie. Android user, Dynamik app available in the google play store keeps track of pax surges everywhere in your market for a very minimal fee. It has made me 10X what I paid the for the app. I cancel every ride if I see a growing pax surge.


----------



## everydayimubering (Aug 5, 2017)

Tom Oldman said:


> Seriously?? Promoting lyft?? lyft? ? Really? They are the same kind of criminals as fuber, it's just like comparing evil to more or less evil. No offence, but someone after 40 years banking driving Fuber below minimum wage job??? Or is it the banker invested in the losing money lyft stocks, trying to get people download lyft?? Or the banker works for lyft. Don't get me wrong, i despise uber as much as the lyft. They are both shameless liars and cheaters.
> But somehow, you, the former banker going around promoting Lyft is very suspicious. Something doesn't make sense!
> It smells fishy??


I agree; bankers are worse than lawyers. Lawyers are like leeches, but bankers are the real scum of the earth who ruin ordinary peoples' loves and destroy struggling families.


----------



## NOXDriver (Aug 12, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings.


COOL! THANKS!!!

Really do you honestly think anyone (esp Uber) cares? But you fight the fight.. I'm gonna take every ping every time (unless to far away).


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

Alantc said:


> Spread the word for Lyft no way.In my area uber pays better than lyft i would never tell my riders who take uber to change over to lyft.And omg who the hell are you god.





No Prisoners said:


> Uber's already applying their next move. Since inception of dollar surge uber bas been charging passengers multiplier and only paying drivers a fraction of the surge amount. Other times uber charges passengers multiplier and doesn't even show surge on the screen nor pay drivers any surge at all.
> 
> Whenever I'm in an area I check passenger app before I turn on driver's app. If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings. When I have a passenger I tell them to download lyft and always compare rates in the future. Many passengers have downloaded Lyft's app in front of me.
> 
> ...


--------------------------

Actually, thank you for promoting Lyft. Because the public is brain washed by the mighty UBER, they associate "ride share" with Uber. Many times I have pax that called for a Lyft ride, talking on their phone and state, " I'm in an Uber and will be there soon."(
Lady -- you called a LYFT. There is a big difference.) The public does need to be educated and I see no reason why they should not be comparing prices anyway. This falls into my line of thinking that the public does not tip because UBER has brain washed them into thinking that drivers make $35 per hour.



Alantc said:


> Ive been doing this 4 years i know more about this than you do,ant.


----------
Stay on the point of the post. The man is entitled to his opinion and this is one way to get at Uber. The bottom line of the accounting sheet. You are not interested in promoting Lyft because Uber is stronger in your market. Point taken -- move on !!!!!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> --------------------------
> 
> Actually, thank you for promoting Lyft. Because the public is brain washed by the mighty UBER, they associate "ride share" with Uber. Many times I have pax that called for a Lyft ride, talking on their phone and state, " I'm in an Uber and will be there soon."(
> Lady -- you called a LYFT. There is a big difference.) The public does need to be educated and I see no reason why they should not be comparing prices anyway. This falls into my line of thinking that the public does not tip because UBER has brain washed them into thinking that drivers make $35 per hour.
> ...


You seem to have an open mind and thank you for your consideration. 
However, our intent is not to promote Lyft. Our goal is to first bring awareness to Uber's predatory model. As I said Uber is the culprit yet Lyft is a clone of uber. Going after uber first is easier because of their history with conflicts, unorthodox and illegal business practices, and actually easier to take on. Lyft, for now is needed to achieve weakening Uber. Once masses are aware of the predatory system created by uber, guess what happens to lyft. 
Remember, both Uber's and Lyft's ultimate goal is to displace drivers with autonomous vehicles. That's a travesty.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber's already applying their next move. Since inception of dollar surge uber bas been charging passengers multiplier and only paying drivers a fraction of the surge amount. Other times uber charges passengers multiplier and doesn't even show surge on the screen nor pay drivers any surge at all.
> 
> Whenever I'm in an area I check passenger app before I turn on driver's app. If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings. When I have a passenger I tell them to download lyft and always compare rates in the future. Many passengers have downloaded Lyft's app in front of me.
> 
> ...


a classic example of the pot calling the kettle black.

you really should focus your energy on something a little more constructive.

I could gey on board of you were advocating for higher driver pay bit all you really are doing is advocating poaching clients from uber to give illeagal rides.

I think you just like to get online and spout off about your Tesla and 40 years in banking and how good your life in boca is.

Start a charity. Volunteer somewhere. pick up garbage in the beach. Hell, you sound like you would excel as one of those condo commandos, run for president of your owners association. something.

just stop spreading misinformation.


----------



## KK2929 (Feb 9, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> You seem to have an open mind and thank you for your consideration.
> However, our intent is not to promote Lyft. Our goal is to first bring awareness to Uber's predatory model. As I said Uber is the culprit yet Lyft is a clone of uber. Going after uber first is easier because of their history with conflicts, unorthodox and illegal business practices, and actually easier to take on. Lyft, for now is needed to achieve weakening Uber. Once masses are aware of the predatory system created by uber, guess what happens to lyft.
> Remember, both Uber's and Lyft's ultimate goal is to displace drivers with autonomous vehicles. That's a travesty.


------------------------
I understand all goals but thanks for the lesson. However, by encouraging people to compare prices of the two companies and Lyft being a better deal, you are promoting Lyft business, which benefits me.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

KK2929 said:


> ------------------------
> I understand all goals but thanks for the lesson. However, by encouraging people to compare prices of the two companies and Lyft being a better deal, you are promoting Lyft business, which benefits me.


If successful all drivers will benefit. Problem is many trolls mandated to divide and conquer at all costs. Then there are some that can't see the forest for the trees. 
Throughout history some members of oppressed groups become complacent and try to deter others from confronting the oppressor and strive for change.
They complain yet fear change. Waiting for government intervention won't come soon enough before uber implements autonomous vehicles on the backs of drivers. Then drivers will be displaced. I repeat that's an atrocity. 
These same complacent people if after displacement go selling flowers on street conner will then find that another uber will give them the flowers to help grow the company, which would later use robots to sell the same flowers. Then the cycle repeats again.


----------



## Merc7186 (Jul 8, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> You wised up. Just don't let uber paid trolls here influence you. Stay focused on the ultimate goal. Drivers are independent contractors who have sacrificed to take uber to where it is today. But Uber implemented a predatory model and if successful will displace all drivers with autonomous vehicles. Lyft just follows.
> I support anything drivers do to effect changes. But Uber makes sure drivers can't unite. Nevertheless, drivers have power. Spread the word to anyone you meet. Specially passengers.


You cant seriously believe that there are Uber paid trolls here....LOL.

Follow up with something like....Sounds Like Something an Uber paid troll would say.

Any Uber paid trolls can reach out to me and put my on the payroll please...then I could finally get some consistent money from Uber.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

dryverjohn said:


> I will get a PVH license and just get my own fares before I ever advocate for the Pink Devil. Lyft keeps a higher %, surges less and expects long pickups consistently. I understand and share the sentiment, but not going to agree with the Stalin is better than Hitler rationale. They are both the epitome of evil, disgusting, bloodsucking vultures. Get the word out, do private rides, hell cash rides, I don't care. But please don't do anything but advise shorts and puts on both Lyft and Uber. If you are not an apple fanboy, ie. Android user, Dynamik app available in the google play store keeps track of pax surges everywhere in your market for a very minimal fee. It has made me 10X what I paid the for the app. I cancel every ride if I see a growing pax surge.


John I agree with you in many ways. Yet please analyze my comments and try to see the real purpose. I think you'll get it. Uber first, the head of the snake. Then lyft follows. The end justifies the means.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> John I agree with you in many ways. Yet please analyze my comments and try to see the real purpose. I think you'll get it. Uber first, the head of the snake. Then lyft follows. The end justifies the means.


1 paragraph w/5.5 sentences. Excellent ?‼


----------



## OldBay (Apr 1, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> I'm retired from banking after almost 40 years.


It's called being a teller.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

OldBay said:


> It's called being a teller.


Hahaha ? now that's funny. Thanks for the laugh ?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> a classic example of the pot calling the kettle black.
> 
> you really should focus your energy on something a little more constructive.
> 
> ...


No misinformation at all. I'm sure a thorough investigation of uber's records, subpoena of former and current IT employees, would show in discovery how uber uses algorithm to gouge riders as well as to manipulate drivers.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> No misinformation at all. I'm sure a thorough investigation of uber's records, subpoena of former and current IT employees, would show in discovery how uber uses algorithm to gouge riders as well as to manipulate drivers.


You're really slipping. You forgot to capitalize the word GOUGE!!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

goneubering said:


> You're really slipping. You forgot to capitalize the word GOUGE!!


Thank you


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

Alantc said:


> Spread the word for Lyft no way.In my area uber pays better than lyft i would never tell my riders who take uber to change over to lyft.And omg who the hell are you god.


He's just spreading the truth. 
What does god have to do with it.



beebob said:


> T L : D R
> 
> 
> It's an entry level ground transportation gig
> ...


There are many highly skilled people here with professional backgrounds and high level educations, who bring their "skills" to the task of rideshare driving. 
Just because you consider yourself to be low skill doesn't mean it applies to the rest of us. 
What we are advocating is a respectable wage for honest work. Drivers put up with unruly pax while taking the hit for false claims. Driver are expected to offer top service and amenities, that taxi drivers never where, for half the pay. Drivers pay for the expense of maintaining a vehicle. What other industry expects it's workforce to accept ever decreasing pay?

"Low skill, high wage?"
You couldn't be more wrong.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> He's just spreading the truth.
> What does god have to do with it.
> 
> 
> ...


Amen


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

I can’t remember the last surge or quest I’ve enjoyed. Most of what I do are X rides. A few XL, but not many

I appreciae what you are doing to build your own book of private customers, what I don’t understand why you are wasting your time and effort promoting Lyft

Why not promote your own private ride business. I don’t care what Uber takes. All I know and all I care about is what I get paid. If Uber and Lyft takes a third , A private ride priced at Uber rates is a 50% increase in pay with no increase in expenses


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I can't remember the last surge or quest I've enjoyed. Most of what I do are X rides. A few XL, but not many
> 
> I appreciae what you are doing to build your own book of private customers, what I don't understand why you are wasting your time and effort promoting Lyft
> 
> Why not promote your own private ride business. I don't care what Uber takes. All I know and all I care about is what I get paid. If Uber and Lyft takes a third , A private ride priced at Uber rates is a 50% increase in pay with no increase in expenses


Please try to understand the purpose. Last thing we intend to do is promote lyft. Nevertheless, for now Lyft is recipient of unintended consequences as riders need a provider while Uber, who is the easiest target, is exposed.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

What difference which one you take out first.You take out one, the other conquers and does the same thing,then another comes along,then which one do you want to win now, it just keeps going on down the line.I believe ride share is here to stay.im not going to promote one or the other.Just take rides that pay the best.If you want to help people form getting gouged get out of the ridesharing business and become a politician and change it for the better for rider and driver.when uber came to my state 4years ago people didn't mind paying the high fare they were glad uber was here.Then kalancrap dropped prices, If prices had never dropped as much as they did everything would of been fine,or at least better than what they are now.U/L could raise drivers pay anywhere from 50cents to a dollar amount on each ride.I dont see how drivers make anykind of living driving for Lyft especially in my are.it takes 2 rides what i make with 1 ride with uber,and add that up through the night,and it takes more lyft rides to match ubers pay.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> He's just spreading the truth.
> What does god have to do with it.
> 
> 
> ...


a driver being over qualified for low skill menial labor is no reason for increased compensation.


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

beebob said:


> a driver being over qualified for low skill menial labor is no reason for increased compensation.


If he does it way better than you,he does


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Alantc said:


> If he does it way better than you,he does


Yet paid the same.
Who's the fool?

Sorry, Real world
U need a drivers license and a car, period.
Passengers demand dirt cheap fares.
Not educated experienced drivers.
Driver screws up, he's deactived
And replaced by 100 more.

Uber's a gig, not a career


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

beebob said:


> a driver being over qualified for low skill menial labor is no reason for increased compensation.


Wow really hit a nerve. Paid trolls undisguised and totally uncloaked. Glad you underestimate. 
So if we're so low skilled why are you so worried to come out in the open. According to you, if we're unskilled then there's nothing to worry about. 
Thank you for acknowledgement. This is inspiring indeed.



Alantc said:


> What difference which one you take out first.You take out one, the other conquers and does the same thing,then another comes along,then which one do you want to win now, it just keeps going on down the line.I believe ride share is here to stay.im not going to promote one or the other.Just take rides that pay the best.If you want to help people form getting gouged get out of the ridesharing business and become a politician and change it for the better for rider and driver.when uber came to my state 4years ago people didn't mind paying the high fare they were glad uber was here.Then kalancrap dropped prices, If prices had never dropped as much as they did everything would of been fine,or at least better than what they are now.U/L could raise drivers pay anywhere from 50cents to a dollar amount on each ride.I dont see how drivers make anykind of living driving for Lyft especially in my are.it takes 2 rides what i make with 1 ride with uber,and add that up through the night,and it takes more lyft rides to match ubers pay.


Try thinking this way. You the driver deserve 100% of fares. No upfront payment of any kind. No MLM like Tryp. No monthly or daily fees. 
A true independent contractor. You know value of your fare upfront, location and destination. You decide. 
Fares more than double what uber or lyft pay you. And totally transparent. 
The rider is your customer. The rider pays you directly. No intermediary. Pure platform. No taxi dispatcher scheme like uber.
That's the real alternative. 
Now watch the paid trolls try to attack what their master should've given you. 
Too late for uber or lyf to change business structure after IPO. CAN'T DO IT. TOO LATE.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Wow really hit a nerve. Paid trolls undisguised and totally uncloaked. Glad you underestimate.
> So if we're so low skilled why are you so worried to come out in the open. According to you, if we're unskilled then there's nothing to worry about.
> Thank you for acknowledgement. This is inspiring indeed.
> 
> ...


Whenever an Uber driver gets in over his head he shouts TROLL! TROLL!! TROLL!! while dog paddling to the shallow end.

The plight of the low skilled worker: living in fear on government cheese in a van down by the river


----------



## Alantc (Jun 15, 2018)

beebob said:


> Yet paid the same.
> Who's the fool?
> 
> Sorry, Real world
> ...


Passengers can demand all they want.if prices went up they'll still take ride share, prices have gone up,just were not seeing any of it ,100 more are signing up every day.and isn't uber doing a rewards program not just for educated drivers but for experience drivers.I think i read they'll get more rides, they can be requested by a rider. And driver bonus. Haven't heard anymore on it lately probably fizzeld out.


----------



## beebob (Apr 9, 2019)

Alantc said:


> Passengers can demand all they want.if prices went up they'll still take ride share, prices have gone up,just were not seeing any of it ,100 more are signing up every day.and isn't uber doing a rewards program not just for educated drivers but for experience drivers.I think i read they'll get more rides, they can be requested by a rider. And driver bonus. Haven't heard anymore on it lately probably fizzeld out.


Low skill low wage, period


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Try thinking this way. You the driver deserve 100% of fares.


who pays for the commercial insurance, advertising, software, etc in your little experiment?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> who pays for the commercial insurance, advertising, software, etc in your little experiment?


That's the question that pozzels Uber and Lyft. Let me try to explain the best way I'm allowed so you can report back to your maker.

The answer is so simple, but too many people with tunnel vision pulling the strings.
People who are blinded by one and one one goal. To displace drivers with autonomous vehicles.

Guess what. Be careful what you wish for. Politicians already salivating waiting to charge each robot by miles, time, and passengers. Eventually government fees will be greater than what you're currently playing drivers.

If you think you have problems dealing with drivers get ready. Wait until the monkey on your back is politicians. Once they start taking it never ends. They will regulate you so much that you will regret your existence. When Wallstreet figures out what government will do, uber will be a penny stock.

When I started in banking we used to laugh at any hints of government regulations. Now compliance is the biggest cost to operations.

Mark these words. The government will suck you dry.

A sick mentality was permeated by Uber's founder Travis Kalanick. He was ousted, because of for his unscrupulous methods. He thought he could break every rule with impunity.

While he had a most ingenious idea creating Uber, he lost himself and almost destroyed the company with his grandiose dreams. However, keep an eye on him after he cashes out with billions. Don't ever turn your back on him. If he figures out what we're doing before we launch, he will be able to come back in and eliminate everyone. Then he will be unstoppable.

Unfortunately, ousting him didn't change the cultural mentality he permeated within corporate.

Dara probably came in thinking he could turn the page. But what he found was a sick pervasive culture and he has to answer to the investors.

Look you can report this to your master. His greatest mistake is rushing to IPO. He can no longer change the business model. That's a shame.

Both Uber and Lyft's current structure not possible to be profitable. They know that. Wallstreet knows that.

By Uber changing business structure with 15 million rides daily and 2 million drivers, low end net income $15 Billion, high end $21 Billion. That's net after paying drivers, insurance, marketing promos, and including, 2% to cities. Uber's model canvas attached changes only one thing in our canvas. The last box. Revenue streams.

Lyft with 1 million rides per day and 1.4 million drivers. Low end $1.9 billion net income. Also after paying drivers, insurance, and marketing promos, 2% to cities.

These projection based on last year's numbers. Any increase in capacity increase profits exponentially.

Uber is the first company ever created that could have implemented a theory discovered over 100 years ago which still evolving. No other company ever had that advantage. Uber has the lead, resources, and the capability to apply such theory.

Now, before you launch a futile attack on what I've told you, go analyze this with your maker and watch him scratch his head.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> That's the question that pozzels Uber and Lyft. Let me try to explain the best way I'm allowed so you can report back to your maker.


You didnt answer my question. You state drivers should keep 100% of the fare.

Who pays the overhead? I don't want to carry own commercial policy and I certainly dont want to put myself at risk of financial ruin every time someone gets in my car.

I'm not sure what you're implying by the your master comment, but I assure you I'm not an uber employee nor do I want to be.

Do i think drivers are getting paid enough? Hell no.

Do I do private rides? I do, I have a few regulars.

Do I suggest everyone does private off app rides? no, it would be foolish and irresponsible to advise people of that.

Do I think Uber deserves 55-30% of my fares? HELL NO!

I've been driving for quite a bit longer than you, I'm not a fan of Uber or Lyft as companies. I'm just tired of complaining about them. You come off as a kook. what you claim to be doing doesnt even make sense and is bad for the average driver trying to make ends meet.

You sound like the shill, what's the matter your Lyft investment is doing poorly?

Here in South Fl they are up to 35% plus the booking free for X. The per mile rate for riders is .96. .96×.65= .624. you keep screaming uber is gouging the riders. they aren't. they are screwing the drivers! Even at 2x the regular rate, $1.92 per mile this is hardly "GOUGING". with the per minute it 1995 taxi rates.

You come off as a bored retired guy who is having a hard time adjusting to retirement and a kook. You should really spend your time on something more productive or at least lobby for the right causes here like increased rates for drivers. You're ready on your condo commando board aren't you? You were out putting notes on cars this morning for not being aligned properly between the lines of their assigned parking places, weren't you?

if not you will be soon.

The best part, a retired banker complaining about predatory and unethical business practices. That's rich man.

Why dont you look into the business practices of your sister's industry? Straight up criminal!

Taking uber out isn't the answer, getting uber to fairly compensate drivers is.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> You didnt answer my question. You state drivers should keep 100% of the fare.
> 
> Who pays the overhead? I don't want to carry own commercial policy and I certainly dont want to put myself at risk of financial ruin every time someone gets in my car.
> 
> ...


He's not taking out anything. He's a Lyft driver looking for attention.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

beebob said:


> Whenever an Uber driver gets in over his head he shouts TROLL! TROLL!! TROLL!! while dog paddling to the shallow end.
> 
> The plight of the low skilled worker: living in fear on government cheese in a van down by the river


Always loved that. And I just got a new van.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> You didnt answer my question. You state drivers should keep 100% of the fare.
> 
> Who pays the overhead? I don't want to carry own commercial policy and I certainly dont want to put myself at risk of financial ruin every time someone gets in my car.
> 
> ...


First let me apologize if you're not an Uber employee. On everything else. 
I already said it. It all started as a game, bet among retired colleagues. We're all early early 60s. So we're not that old.

With Lyft's stock we all laughed while shorting it. It's like taking candy from a child.
The revenue question details cannot give you that yet. But be assured it's not a pay upfront anything.

When you hear it you'll realize how simple. If lyft had made the change prior to IPO the stock would've double already, because they would be projecting profits immediately and every driver adherent to their app.



VanGuy said:


> Always loved that. And I just got a new van. :smiles:


That's exactly the sick culture inside uber. Degrading drivers. No wonder uber feels entitled to exploit drivers. Demean and humiliate those who sacrifice to keep the company running. 
You're really a peace of work.


----------



## Ubergaldrivet (Feb 6, 2019)

Another Uber Driver said:


> Indeed.


Correct, however the drivers and the message they are sharing far outnumber the trolls in here. Drivers interact with pax's, Uber trolls do not.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Ubergaldrivet said:


> Correct, however the drivers and the message they are sharing far outnumber the trolls in here. Drivers interact with pax's, Uber trolls do not.


And somehow my message making them react. They know they have a weakness. Drivers are uber's biggest fear.


----------



## VanGuy (Feb 15, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> That's exactly the sick culture inside uber. Degrading drivers. No wonder uber feels entitled to exploit drivers. Demean and humiliate those who sacrifice to keep the company running.
> You're really a peace of work.


I'm a freaking masterpiece, just to be clear. 

Also, I just really like a skit from back in the day, how did I jump from that to the sick uber culture? I haven't even taken a ride yet. I'm on this forum to learn until it becomes legal here and then I can decide if I want to start.


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> I already said it. It all started as a game, bet among retired colleagues. We're all early early 60s. So we're not that old.


I do not care anything about your personal life, same as I suspect 99.9% of the members here yet you keep spouting off about yourself. You aren't that important regardless of how many times you tell us you are.

Now, answer my damn question!


No Prisoners said:


> When the new platform is in place that gives drivers ? % of fares neither uber nor lyft will be able to adjust. Going public to appease their original investors was an existential mistake.


WHO PAYS THE OVERHEAD?


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

@No Prisoners

On the surface, what you are saying makes sense.

However, by your own admission, you and your pals are new to the transportation industry. It is your lack 
of experience dealing with drivers that will cause more harm than good.

What you are proposing demands structure. My experience has been that, outside of a small circle of
drivers who "get it" drivers will fight any structure you propose. Like water finding it's way through any
crack and crevice, so too will drivers try to beat the system. Any system, no matter how much it
benefits them.

Someone has to administer, maintain and finance your dispatch system. There is a reason taxi companies
collect lease payments in advance. Fluber and Gryft don't deal in cash in part to make certain that drivers
don't "forget" to pay their fare share. There is no honor system in this industry.

Independent contractors are just that...independent. They look out for themselves.

Give drivers 100% of the fare and good luck trying to collect any type of "membership dues" or whatever
term you choose.

I wish you the best of luck in West Boca. You and your small band of Lux drivers would do well to continue
what you are doing, keeping your heads down and tending to your clients. Enjoy your retirement. You are
not doing it for the money. Your financial survival does not depend on this gig.

Fluber and Gryft will bring themselves down. Be patient and do your thing. Once these cancers have been
removed the industry will be able to heal itself, hopefully with a new outlook.

PS: Keep your little group at no more than four members. Trust me, been there...


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> You're really a peace of work.


piece*


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> I do not care anything about your personal life, same as I suspect 99.9% of the members here yet you keep spouting off about yourself. You aren't that important regardless of how many times you tell us you are.
> 
> Now, answer my damn question!
> 
> WHO PAYS THE OVERHEAD?


Don't you see? He can't give out the Top Secret information until after he and his bunch of sock puppets take down Uber!!!!


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Rex8976 said:


> @No Prisoners
> 
> On the surface, what you are saying makes sense.
> 
> ...


Thank you. About just over a dozen old colleagues doing this for about a year now. But got into unraveling the business models 6 months.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Boca Ratman said:


> I do not care anything about your personal life, same as I suspect 99.9% of the members here yet you keep spouting off about yourself. You aren't that important regardless of how many times you tell us you are.
> 
> Now, answer my damn question!
> 
> WHO PAYS THE OVERHEAD?


Mr. Boca Ratma, 
In maintaining the spirit of the driver partner support handbook we want to assure you that your opinions and feelings matter and you are very important to us. We're sorry you're experiencing discomfort and will try to help you relax and enjoy the experience. We regret not being able to provide your request at this moment, but we assure you that your comments are very valuable to the driver community. Please try again at a later time and stay on the line to rate your experience.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Ms Yung, it all started with a group of retired colleagues bored of traveling with wives, listening to them bickering and just wasting money. We figured driving lux would get us out doing something constructive and meet interesting people. Most of us were from investment banking and commercial banking industry. Others just sold the business. Then we started to bet who could make the most money.
> 
> It started as a game it became an obsession.
> 
> ...


There are no retired colleagues.

There are no wives wasting your money.

There is no viral email.

There was no flyer.

There will be no rideshare company riding to the rescue in the future that's going to pay drivers 100%.

It's all a fantasy. The only thing that sounds remotely real is your admitted obsession with Uber and that's probably because they kicked you off their network.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

goneubering said:


> There are no retired colleagues.
> 
> There are no wives wasting your money.
> 
> ...


Hahaha thank you for the laugh. Most constructive and inspiring.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

beebob said:


> a driver being over qualified for low skill menial labor is no reason for increased compensation.


OK - forget increases - tell me what is the reason for DECREASED compensation. Drivers wages have been decreasing since the very beginning. No one is complaining about a lack of increase, we're complaining about the fact of decreases. 
If someone cut your pay in half, would you just sit back and say " oh well, I guess I wasn't worth it?"


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Thank you. About just over a dozen old colleagues doing this for about a year now. But got into unraveling the business models 6 months.


Yeah, you mentioned this 36 or 37 times already.


goneubering said:


> There are no retired colleagues.
> 
> There are no wives wasting your money.
> 
> ...


no shit huh? His grudge against uber is the only thing that is remotely true.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> OK - forget increases - tell me what is the reason for DECREASED compensation. Drivers wages have been decreasing since the very beginning. No one is complaining about a lack of increase, we're complaining about the fact of decreases.
> If someone cut your pay in half, would you just sit back and say " oh well, I guess I wasn't worth it?"


Please don't pay attention to the sick entitlement culture. What type of entity treats the people who make their lives possible in a demeaning way. Their superiority complex is what directs their lives. Without drivers Uber is nothing. Their existence depends on the people they try so hard to demean. They hate the fact that they need drivers to survive. Anyone who treats others this way is the worst kind of garbage.
Be smart. Copy their comments are share them in social media. 
Inform everyone how uber thinks of the drivers. Expose their sick miserable culture.


----------



## ZenUber (Feb 11, 2019)

beebob said:


> Low skill low wage, period


Has nothing to do with skill level. It has everything to do with the fact that they won the "not employees" argument, by diverting everyone's attention to Weather or not we have to take a particular fare or not. Let's put aside the fact that both uber and lyft both exorcise control over drivers by keeping track of cancellation rates and punishing us accordingly. The real issue is that fact that drivers are not negotiating their fees. What independent contractor is not allowed to negotiate his fee? And again, they're diverting us with the notion that we can't unionize because we are not employees. I think it's all BS, and there's no legal precedent to bar us from collective bargaining. I think one day it will happen. And I think it will happen in a big way. I don't think the ride-share industry can survive without it. The pendulum swings both ways.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Hahaha thank you for the laugh. Most constructive and inspiring.


Prove me wrong. So far we see empty boasts from you. Post the name of your new company that's going to pay us drivers 100%. Then we will look at your website and your app.

I'll be waiting. If you can prove me wrong then I will donate $100 to the ASPCA in your name. I will bookmark this thread now.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

goneubering said:


> Prove me wrong. So far we see empty boasts from you. Post the name of your new company that's going to pay us drivers 100%. Then we will look at your website and your app.
> 
> I'll be waiting. If you can prove me wrong then I will donate $100 to the ASPCA in your name. I will bookmark this thread now.


Hahaha sure. Stay tuned. Just tell your master they have to wait nervously.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Hahaha sure. Stay tuned. Just tell your master they have to wait nervously.


I'll give you a two year window. Then my offer expires. That should be an easy deadline for your group of retired banking geniuses. Right?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

ZenUber said:


> Has nothing to do with skill level. It has everything to do with the fact that they won the "not employees" argument, by diverting everyone's attention to Weather or not we have to take a particular fare or not. Let's put aside the fact that both uber and lyft both exorcise control over drivers by keeping track of cancellation rates and punishing us accordingly. The real issue is that fact that drivers are not negotiating their fees. What independent contractor is not allowed to negotiate his fee? And again, they're diverting us with the notion that we can't unionize because we are not employees. I think it's all BS, and there's no legal precedent to bar us from collective bargaining. I think one day it will happen. And I think it will happen in a big way. I don't think the ride-share industry can survive without it. The pendulum swings both ways.


Anything and everything drivers can do to unite I support. Just not waiting for it. However, notice how trolls lineup in here to create discord. Their mandate is to devide and conquer. Nothing makes uber and lyft more nervous than drivers uniting. Think how much damage it will cause. If drivers can unite and shot down apps for just 1 day Lyft stock would precipitate. Not that is working well for the investors' community.

If it happens on Uber's IPO day it would probably hold trading. 
Now wouldn't that be convenient. A massive tweeter campaign and email blast throughout several banking institutions would cause major disruption to IPO. 
Something to think about. 
Watch trolls now run to the bathroom leaving a trail behind. I can already smell it. Hahaha



goneubering said:


> I'll give you a two year window. Then my offer expires. That should be an easy deadline for your group of retired banking geniuses. Right?


Be assured it is much sooner. 
You can thank me later. 
Btw damage being done already. Stay tuned.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Anything and everything drivers can do to unite I support. Just not waiting for it. However, notice how trolls lineup in here to create discord. Their mandate is to devide and conquer. Nothing makes uber and lyft more nervous than drivers uniting. Think how much damage it will cause. If drivers can unite and shot down apps for just 1 day Lyft stock would precipitate. Not that is working well for the investors' community.
> 
> If it happens on Uber's IPO day it would probably hold trading.
> Now wouldn't that be convenient. A massive tweeter campaign and email blast throughout several banking institutions would cause major disruption to IPO.
> ...


It appears English can be a challenge for you but go ahead anyway with your little vendetta against Uber.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

goneubering said:


> It appears English can be a challenge for you but go ahead anyway with your little vendetta against Uber.


Sir English not a challenge. Just try typing when you can't stop laughing and sometimes not reading when typing on phone screen. Maybe at my age typing on a phone screen not a priority. Other things more important. But I'll try better for your reading pleasure.

Anyhow if all you can do is find spelling issues. Go for it. Whatever makes you happy.

Now why would I have disdain for uber when it allows me to meet this type of client. See attached. Round trip and after discount for short return trip to final destination. Not bad for a few hours. Oh he's booked again for Thursday.

Guess ridesharing contributing to top off my boat's tank. Diesel fuel not cheap at the marina. ?


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Sir English not a challenge. Just try typing when you can't stop laughing and sometimes not reading when typing on phone screen. Maybe at my age typing on a phone screen not a priority. Other things more important. But I'll try better for your reading pleasure.
> 
> Anyhow if all you can do is find spelling issues. Go for it. Whatever makes you happy.
> 
> ...


Apparently you're not aware there's an inverse relationship between your credibility and the volume of your posts. We'll be waiting for your miracle imaginary company.


----------



## Rex8976 (Nov 11, 2014)

No Prisoners said:


> Be assured it is much sooner.
> You can thank me later.
> Btw damage being done already. Stay tuned.


It's D0N!










Hi,* d0nTehrideshareg0d!*


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

goneubering said:


> It appears English can be a challenge for you but go ahead anyway with your little vendetta against Uber.


On another note. Probably this is the best way to explain my main issue with Uber.

15 years ago my former CEO sold the bank for hundreds of millions. Unexpectedly to many, not to me, he distributed $15 million among all employees all the way "up" to(his own words) the janitors. He treated everyone with respect and kindness. He always publicly professed his gratitude for everyone who dedicated their time and efforts to make the bank the institution it


goneubering said:


> Apparently you're not aware there's an inverse relationship between your credibility and the volume of your posts. We'll be waiting for your miracle imaginary company. :wink:


Thank you and sincerely hope you stay tuned.

However, don't you find it odd that in a forum where drivers come to share their experiences and vent their genuine grievances against a company that has repeatedly and gradually reduced their compensation, hordes of seemingly fellow drivers suddenly come in to rebute with aggressive and demeaning responses. We're talking about a company that has overwhelming dictatorial characteristics.

This is reminiscing of same tactics used by dictatorial regimes such as Cuba and Venezuela. Their governments regularly send groups of paramilitaries cloaked as civilians to attack dissidents. Protesters are incarcerated, abused, and even murdered simply for expressing opinions.

Of course I'm not accusing Uber of such extremes, but attacking dissident drivers surely seems manipulative, to say the least.

Fortunately everything that is posted is easy to cut and paste when exposing corporate manipulation on other forums and venues. Specially comments describing drivers as low skill labor not deserving of equitable pay.

I thank all those who post such comments. They're making my case so much easier.



Rex8976 said:


> It's D0N!
> 
> View attachment 312597
> 
> ...


Here's me proudly welcoming our president. MAGA



Rex8976 said:


> It's D0N!
> 
> View attachment 312597
> 
> ...


Here's me proudly welcoming our president. MAGA


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> On another note. Probably this is the best way to explain my main issue with Uber.
> 
> 15 years ago my former CEO sold the bank for hundreds of millions. Unexpectedly to many, not to me, he distributed $15 million among all employees all the way "up" to(his own words) the janitors. He treated everyone with respect and kindness. He always publicly professed his gratitude for everyone who dedicated their time and efforts to make the bank the institution it
> 
> ...


When you're in a hole the best advice is stop digging. Nobody here believes your fairy tale without proof.


----------



## mbd (Aug 27, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Sir English not a challenge. Just try typing when you can't stop laughing and sometimes not reading when typing on phone screen. Maybe at my age typing on a phone screen not a priority. Other things more important. But I'll try better for your reading pleasure.
> 
> Anyhow if all you can do is find spelling issues. Go for it. Whatever makes you happy.
> 
> ...


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Don't understand why you quoting me. But I accept gracefully. 
Regards and thank you.



goneubering said:


> When you're in a hole the best advice is stop digging. Nobody here believes your fairy tale without proof.


Hahaha hilarious really. Thank you


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

o


No Prisoners said:


> Don't understand why you quoting me. But I accept gracefully.
> Regards and thank you.
> 
> 
> Hahaha hilarious really. Thank you


You're welcome. Why do you continue this charade when it's so obvious what you're doing?


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

No Prisoners said:


> Sir English not a challenge.


really?



No Prisoners said:


> Their mandate is to devide and conquer.


divide


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> really?
> 
> divide


C'mon man!! 40 years in banking is a TOUGH thing for anyone.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Please try to understand the purpose. Last thing we intend to do is promote lyft. Nevertheless, for now Lyft is recipient of unintended consequences as riders need a provider while Uber, who is the easiest target, is exposed.


I think I understand your purpose, what I'm saying is that I think it's a waste of time. I don't care whether Uber and Lyft survive or not; or whether they prosper or not. What I do care about is "can I make enough to pay the bills?" Turns out that the answer is "just barely" and to do it I work too many hours (at least that's what my wife says

I don't think Uber and Lyft care whether I can pay my nills or not and I think for me to try (or for us to try) to get Uber pay us more would also be a waste of time

So I believe that it's up to each of us to do what we can do to improve our own situation


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I think I understand your purpose, what I'm saying is that I think it's a waste of time. I don't care whether Uber and Lyft survive or not; or whether they prosper or not. What I do care about is "can I make enough to pay the bills?" Turns out that the answer is "just barely" and to do it I work too many hours (at least that's what my wife says
> 
> I don't think Uber and Lyft care whether I can pay my nills or not and I think for me to try (or for us to try) to get Uber pay us more would also be a waste of time
> 
> So I believe that it's up to each of us to do what we can do to improve our own situation


Yours probably the smartest most realistic post here. You represent the plight of real drivers. Without people like you there wouldn't be an Uber or lyft. Unfortunately that's not how corporate see it and that's their downfall. Regards


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

oldfart said:


> I think I understand your purpose, what I'm saying is that I think it's a waste of time. I don't care whether Uber and Lyft survive or not; or whether they prosper or not. What I do care about is "can I make enough to pay the bills?" Turns out that the answer is "just barely" and to do it I work too many hours (at least that's what my wife says
> 
> I don't think Uber and Lyft care whether I can pay my nills or not and I think for me to try (or for us to try) to get Uber pay us more would also be a waste of time
> 
> So I believe that it's up to each of us to do what we can do to improve our own situation


True story!! It's a waste of time trying to force Uber to do anything. They had almost $50 Billion in revenue last year so they don't care about a frustrated Lyft driver and his little scheme to pretend he's a really big deal with a Top Secret plan.


----------



## Gilby (Nov 7, 2017)

It seems to me that if someone really has a better idea, they would just DO it, not spend a lot of time here hinting at it.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Gilby said:


> It seems to me that if someone really has a better idea, they would just DO it, not spend a lot of time here hinting at it.


What makes you think ideas are not in development.

Uber does this to perfection. 
Quotes from the book "the art of war.... 
The supreme art of war is to subdue the enemy without fighting

Supreme excellence consists of breaking the enemy's resistance without fighting....

The art of war is of vital importance to the State. It is a matter of life and death, a road either to safety or to ruin. Hence it is a subject of inquiry which can on no account be neglected...

This one is of the essence:

So in war, the way is to avoid what is strong, and strike at what is weak.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Try thinking this way. You the driver deserve 100% of fares. No upfront payment of any kind. No MLM like Tryp. No monthly or daily fees.
> A true independent contractor. You know value of your fare upfront, location and destination. You decide.
> Fares more than double what uber or lyft pay you. And totally transparent.
> The rider is your customer. The rider pays you directly. No intermediary. Pure platform. No taxi dispatcher scheme like uber.
> That's the real alternative.


So... running a "gypsy" cab with flat fare pricing?
Is that your proposal?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> So... running a "gypsy" cab with flat fare pricing?
> Is that your proposal?


Of course not


----------



## Asificarewhatyoudontthink (Jul 6, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> When the new platform is in place that gives drivers ? % of fares neither uber nor lyft will be able to adjust. Going public to appease their original investors was an existential mistake.


Yeah, sure.
100%
Like how taxis make 100% of their fares.
They just have to pay 500.00 (local market) for Half Day lease of the car...

You want to charge how much, up front, before the driver evens sees a penny?

Tell you what. Let us all know when you make it big.

Also, keep us updated on your super successful past and your sisters success as well...

We All Believe (in) You. Yup.


----------



## krbjmpr (Mar 12, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber's already applying their next move. Since inception of dollar surge uber bas been charging passengers multiplier and only paying drivers a fraction of the surge amount. Other times uber charges passengers multiplier and doesn't even show surge on the screen nor pay drivers any surge at all.
> 
> Whenever I'm in an area I check passenger app before I turn on driver's app. If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings. When I have a passenger I tell them to download lyft and always compare rates in the future. Many passengers have downloaded Lyft's app in front of me.
> 
> ...


So... How many shares did you buy of Lyft? What's your current loss?


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Of course not


How would you scale this system for a wide market ? Espexially as it lacks a "central command" dispatching system?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Hahaha. Anyone who purchased shares of Lyft is a moron and deserves losing it all. Same for uber's IPO



Dammit Mazzacane said:


> How would you scale this system for a wide market ? Espexially as it lacks a "central command" dispatching system?


Who said it lacks centralization. It's a platform. But unlike Uber's or Lyft's business model it does not rely on any percentage of fares as income streams. Fares belong to drivers 100%.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> How would you scale this system for a wide market ? Espexially as it lacks a "central command" dispatching system?


It's very difficult to scale something that doesn't exist.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> So... running a "gypsy" cab with flat fare pricing?
> Is that your proposal?


That's what I started doing but in January I bought commercial insurance and got the local vehicle for hire permits. When I do a "private ride" I keep the whole fare.

In my post above I said it's up to us to improve our own situation, we cant depend on Uber to do it for us. This is what I'm doing


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> piece*


He said he was a banker not a writer LOL


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> He said he was a banker not a writer LOL


My friend if the best a person can do is criticize my typing on a phone screen is because the context is too damming. Thank you for your observation. I didn't see any of his remarks since using the ignore feature.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> My friend if the best a person can do is criticize my typing on a phone screen is because the context is too damming. Thank you for your observation. I didn't see any of his remarks since using the ignore feature.


it was a spelling error. When your new venture can provide me a living I'll be on board..?


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> it was a spelling error. When your new venture can provide me a living I'll be on board..?


That's exactly what I want to hear. It's the purpose of the thread. Open minds. Thank you


----------



## Retired Navy Dave (Mar 21, 2019)

OP sounds like a troll that’s full of BS.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

oldfart said:


> That's what I started doing but in January I bought commercial insurance and got the local vehicle for hire permits. When I do a "private ride" I keep the whole fare.
> 
> In my post above I said it's up to us to improve our own situation, we cant depend on Uber to do it for us. This is what I'm doing


You're smart. Anyone who drives for uber is just feeding the dragon that will ultimately burn him. Same for lyft.

Look at what uber just announced. They formed a separate autonomous vehicle unit with its own CEO. They're raising capital from previous investors of uber who will cash out on uber's IPO. Basically investors taking their profits from Uber's IPO and going back in to capitalize the unit that will ultimately displace drivers. Watch Dara step down shortly after IPO. Attorneys salivating.

Uber's going public and possibly bring in $10 billion net. At their current burn rate $10 billion will not last 3 years. Their business model is not sustainable since they depend on increasing the percentage of fares they retain. Driver churning is too expensive. Uber can never be profitable regardless how much they cut rates to drivers. The numbers they provided in their IPO filing have already been analyzed and creative accounting was extensively used to show improvements. It's a sham.

Anyhow, separating the autonomous car unit allows them to tap new capital. Uber won be able to raise capital after IPO. When Wallstreet realizes that Uber can't be sustained it will drown in massive class action lawsuits.

Their ultimate goal of autonomous vehicles is to displace drivers. So every ride you take is feeding the dragon that will ultimately burn you.

In the meantime, watch The Borg send the humanoid trolls to infiltrate forums and hinder any attempts of resistance. After all The Borg assimilates and resistance is futile.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Retired Navy Dave said:


> OP sounds like a troll that's full of BS.


A paranoid troll. He's funny too!!


----------



## Boca Ratman (Jun 6, 2018)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> it was a spelling error. When your new venture can provide me a living I'll be on board..?


it wasnt a spelling error, or was the wrong word.


----------



## Retired Navy Dave (Mar 21, 2019)

No Prisoners said:


> Yours probably the smartest most realistic post here. You represent the plight of real drivers. Without people like you there wouldn't be an Uber or lyft. Unfortunately that's not how corporate see it and that's their downfall. Regards


@oldfart he called you a post!


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

Retired Navy Dave said:


> @oldfart he called you a post!


I've been called worse


----------



## Ubermcbc (Sep 25, 2016)

Seamus said:


> In the past when I was getting the benefit of the surge I would never in a million years have explained to a pax how to beat the surge. Now, if I'm not going to get a share in the surge!?, give me $20 and I'll explain how to never pay surge pricing again! LOL


Pax knows we are in abundance. There is a bidding war going on. 19. 18. 17..... i think someone might cough it for $2 tip. Lol.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> it wasnt a spelling error, or was the wrong word.


He does both.


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Retired Navy Dave said:


> @oldfart he called you a post!


Sir didn't mean any disrespect. Meant to type poster, as a person who posted a comment.


----------



## rkozy (Apr 5, 2019)

Seamus said:


> This may be an amazing discovery to you but I assure you most savvy pax are already doing this and have also figured out the ways to "beat" Uber's surge. Apparently you don't understand how easy it is for a rider to beat Uber's surge and pay base rates.


Most of my pax also retain "dual citizenship" and have told me they go with whoever is cheaper (or, perhaps just available) at a given moment. There is no real difference in either company's business model. They screw the driver as much as possible so they can make more money by destroying other people's property.

No sane person believes Lyft is significantly better to its drivers than Uber. They both suck...almost identically.


----------



## Dammit Mazzacane (Dec 31, 2015)

No Prisoners said:


> Who said it lacks centralization. It's a platform. But unlike Uber's or Lyft's business model it does not rely on any percentage of fares as income streams. Fares belong to drivers 100%.


OK, but a platform often requires administrators and technology. Is that already sourced in this venture? (I recognize a transportation co. platform app exists freely that can be adapted... it's what the backend for the platform Motor, of Seattle, was based on. They charged I think 10%. Failed due to lack of scale.)


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

Dammit Mazzacane said:


> OK, but a platform often requires administrators and technology. Is that already sourced in this venture? (I recognize a transportation co. platform app exists freely that can be adapted... it's what the backend for the platform Motor, of Seattle, was based on. They charged I think 10%. Failed due to lack of scale.)


Its a duplicate of uber's platform and applications. However, the only and most important difference is in revenue streams. 
There's nothing proprietary in the platform. Anyone with very slight variations can launch uber's platform. See attached Uber's canvas and the only change is the last box for revenue streams. Everything else is duplicated.
All we've done is integrate a completely different set of revenue streams totally disassociated to fares. Fares entirely belong to drivers, thus a rush of drivers will become adherent to the platform as long as rides are provided. Fares will be based on whatever the market accepts. 
We couldn't care less about price of fares since we don't receive any of it.
The reason why uber's system is inherently flawed is because revenues are generated from increasing their portion of fares. Their costs increase proportionately to ride capacity and creating growth. Our model does not uses fare revenues to cover any costs. 
Anyone who's been trained under uber's model cannot comprehend how our revenue is generated nor how insurance and marketing is covered. 
Once the model comes out everyone will switch. However, uber and lyft after IPO cannot change their business model.
You will see immediately hundreds of platforms implement the model. 
Again, nothing is proprietary.


----------



## oldfart (Dec 22, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Sir didn't mean any disrespect. Meant to type poster, as a person who posted a comment.


I understood what you meant and thank you 
. No offense taken


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

oldfart said:


> I understood what you meant. No offense taken


Thank you


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber's already applying their next move. Since inception of dollar surge uber bas been charging passengers multiplier and only paying drivers a fraction of the surge amount. Other times uber charges passengers multiplier and doesn't even show surge on the screen nor pay drivers any surge at all.
> 
> Whenever I'm in an area I check passenger app before I turn on driver's app. If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings. When I have a passenger I tell them to download lyft and always compare rates in the future. Many passengers have downloaded Lyft's app in front of me.
> 
> ...


If you wanted to make a difference you would start your company. With the numbers you throw around you could take drivers from Uber and Lyft and dominate the industry. In ten years you could go public and be a billionaire like Travis. No serious investor would hang around an internet forum trying to impress a few dozen posters.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

Boca Ratman said:


> it wasnt a spelling error, or was the wrong word.


peace and piece wasnt it? Or did I miss the very beginning? It's possible I got into the middle of something I didnt know about...


----------



## No Prisoners (Mar 21, 2019)

25rides7daysaweek said:


> peace and piece wasnt it? Or did I miss the very beginning? It's possible I got into the middle of something I didnt know about...


If I misspell most likely typing autocorrect prints automatically and I don't double check. But this is not a formal venue nor typing for points. Who cares. Anyway sorry for mistakes.


----------



## goneubering (Aug 17, 2017)

No Prisoners said:


> Uber's already applying their next move. Since inception of dollar surge uber bas been charging passengers multiplier and only paying drivers a fraction of the surge amount. Other times uber charges passengers multiplier and doesn't even show surge on the screen nor pay drivers any surge at all.
> 
> Whenever I'm in an area I check passenger app before I turn on driver's app. If uber is gouging passengers I don't accept any pings. When I have a passenger I tell them to download lyft and always compare rates in the future. Many passengers have downloaded Lyft's app in front of me.
> 
> ...


So which is it? Are you opposed to gouging or in favor of it?


----------

